# Royal Men's medical



## Derb (Jul 25, 2017)

So my latest Test blood work came back at 183!!  And the Dr still wont help so anyone have any feedback on Royal Men's medical center??


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 25, 2017)

Derb said:


> So my latest Test blood work came back at 183!!  And the Dr still wont help so anyone have any feedback on Royal Men's medical center??



Get a new doc
Stress the issues you are having to the new doc that are low t related (google if unsure how to describe them).
Never heard of that place.


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2017)

There are tons of trt clinics around.  However, they are not cheap.  I'd try to get it through your insurance....new doc!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 25, 2017)

A doc can only prescribe medicine if a condition exists.  Having low T levels isnt a condition unless you tell the doctor the symptoms your having related to the low T.  Many men walk around with low T and have no symptoms....


----------



## Beezy (Jul 25, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Many men walk around with low T and have no symptoms....



They're called women


----------



## Jackednation (Jul 25, 2017)

Beezy said:


> They're called women



Lmao

My doc just wrote me a prescription and my test was at 220. He is a sports medicine Doctor. Sports med doc probably has more of an understanding of how important testosterone is.


----------



## Derb (Jul 25, 2017)

Can I ask what he gave you?


----------



## Derb (Jul 25, 2017)

Jackednation said:


> Lmao
> 
> My doc just wrote me a prescription and my test was at 220. He is a sports medicine Doctor. Sports med doc probably has more of an understanding of how important testosterone is.



Can I ask what he gave you?


----------



## Derb (Jul 25, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> A doc can only prescribe medicine if a condition exists.  Having low T levels isnt a condition unless you tell the doctor the symptoms your having related to the low T.  Many men walk around with low T and have no symptoms....



Oh Believe me I have told him my symptoms many times this is the second time I got blood work for Total T first one came back at 262 but he said he wont do anything above 240.


----------



## Jackednation (Jul 26, 2017)

200 mg of testosterone cypionate every two weeks but I am doing 100 every week instead


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Some doctors have poor hearing....



Derb said:


> Oh Believe me I have told him my symptoms many times this is the second time I got blood work for Total T first one came back at 262 but he said he wont do anything above 240.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 26, 2017)

Some doctors.....most doctors** are ****ing pussies and are scared shitless of things like testosterone or HGH because they simply don't know enough about it, have never tried it and also buy into the mass media negative bias against their use....also most doctors don't even lift...but as for you with low T wether you life or not that is an issue and you can easily get HRT rx if u see a new doc...your current doc sounds like an idiot.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 26, 2017)

*250- is the most used baseline are u in the states or Canada...... That's very odd*


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Every lab has a different baseline....




GreatGunz said:


> *250- is the most used baseline are u in the states or Canada...... That's very odd*


----------



## miken10 (Jul 27, 2017)

I use them no complaints as of yet


----------



## Derb (Jul 27, 2017)

miken10 said:


> I use them no complaints as of yet



How long have you been with them?


----------



## miken10 (Jul 29, 2017)

starting my 3rd month everything's been on time and as promised im pretty happy with them and the Dr talks to you directly on the phone not on chat good luck


----------

